
Twitter Blog: Hello World - jeff18
http://blog.twitter.com/2010/04/hello-world.html
======
_delirium
I'm a little skeptical of this part:

    
    
      Since all Promoted Tweets are organic Tweets, there is not a single “ad”
      in our Promoted Tweets platform that isn’t already an organic part of Twitter.
    

That seems to assume that businesses who pay to promote tweets won't write
tweets specifically _for_ the purposes of subsequently promoting them. Does an
ad really become "organic" just because they first had to post it somewhere?

